#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-12-28
<Garheade> Morning Yo
<Garheade> ahoneybun: Any plans for your B-Day.
<Garheade> ahoneybun_: ^
<abrer> ticktock
<abrer> slow days, amg
<abrer> @ work I mean, not IRC. ha
<meetingology> abrer: Error: "work" is not a valid command.
<Garheade> lol! That error is right on so many unexpected levels
<abrer> reminds me of the alias fucking='sudo'
<abrer> fucking work
<abrer> plz
<abrer> Didn't know there were bots in the channel to intercept @ lines tho
<abrer> it's go time
<abrer> adios mi amigos
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-12-30
<Garheade> Morning yo
<ahoneybun> morning Garheade
<ahoneybun> or afternoon now
<Garheade> Yes, it's afternoon now ahoneybun. You've been a little slow to respond lately...
<ahoneybun> I messed up my IRC bouncer
<ahoneybun> just got it working good yesterday
<Garheade> Did it run out of rubber?
<ahoneybun> no
<Garheade> a spring broke?
<ahoneybun> oh come on dude lol
<Garheade> Just trying to figure out where the bounce went...
<Garheade> :)
<ahoneybun> forgot the password ll
<ahoneybun> lol
<Garheade> i thought everyone just set their password to '12345678' or 'god'
<ahoneybun> nah lol
<Garheade> you rebel, you!
<Garheade> ahoneybun: I'm just glad you refilled the rubber in your bouncer. Now we can all wish you a happy birthday tomorrow
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> I don't know how many people in here know that 
<ahoneybun> other then you and keith
<Garheade> They all know it now!
<Garheade> It's forever in the ubuntulog!
<Garheade> Just don't tell us your SSN and you should be fine.
<Garheade> ahoneybun: besides, your g+ account is announcing it to the world right now anyways.
<ahoneybun> lol
<Garheade> No secret is safe from the N5A... I mean Google.
<ahoneybun> NSA?
<Garheade> National 5ecurity Agency
<Garheade> 5orry, the '5' on my keyboard 5topped working so I remapped the 5-key to it.
 * Garheade fails
<Garheade> Whoa... Ian Murdock has died.
<balloons> woa, really?
<Garheade> Yeah.
<Garheade> https://blog.docker.com/2015/12/ian-murdock/
<ahoneybun> I saw that
<ahoneybun> btw Garheade http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-Florida-LoCo-Team/events/227688804/
<Garheade> Boo! I'm going to be in PSL that day.
<ahoneybun> oh noes
<Garheade> when are you going to arrange an Ubuntu Hour in west palm ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> that is quite the drive for me
<ahoneybun> I'll try 
<Garheade> That would be awesome.
<ahoneybun> I try to do them in local businesses as well, if you have any ideas for a good place to have it at 
<Garheade> How big a place we talking?
<ahoneybun> just big enough for like 7-10 maybe
<ahoneybun> these have never been very big
<ahoneybun> tbh the last few have just been me and keith 
<ahoneybun> and maybe alan
<Garheade> I'll see if I can find a decent place.
<ahoneybun> alright thankks
<ahoneybun> *thanks
